# Today I had to say goodbye.....



## Daisydreamer (Jun 20, 2011)

to my beautiful border collie, Harley......it was the hardest decision I've ever had to make. I miss him so much already, his beds so empty. Can't even begin to imagine life without being able to cuddle him and bury my face in his fur......we had a really special connection and were always there for each other.

I'm so sad. He was so special...... I can't even begin to put it into words....


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your special companion


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry you had to let Harley go to the bridge  

He will always be in you heart, huge hugs x


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

I know how hard it is. I had to have my cat Leo PTS on Monday following a RTA. He was only 15 months old! You will miss Harley but that's because you loved him and he loved you. Take time to grieve for him and take comfort from the fact that he is no longer suffering and died knowing he was loved.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm really sorry for your loss and I know how hard it is.

Here's a lovely poem which I hope gives you a little comfort:

*"I'm Here" *

*I stood by your bed last night; I came to have a peep.*

*I could see that you were crying. You found it hard to sleep.*

*I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,*

*"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, and I'm here."*

*I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,*

*You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.*

*I was with you at the shops today. Your arms were getting sore.*

*I longed to take your parcels; I wished I could do more.*

*I was with you at my grave today; you tend it with such care.*

*I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there.*

*I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.*

*I gently put my paw on you; I smiled and said, "It's me."*

*You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.*

*I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.*

*It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.*

*To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."*

*You sat there very quietly, and then smiled, I think you knew...*

*In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.*

*The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning*

*And say "Good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."*

*And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,*

*I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.*

*I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.*

*Be patient, live your journey out... then come home to be with me.*

*{Author Unknown} *


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry I really feel for you xx

RIP HARLEY


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Heartfelt condolences - so sad


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am very, very sorry to hear about your loss. RIP Harley.x.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

The poem is beautiful. I hope it brings you some comfort at this sad time


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Rest in peace Harley. So sorry for your lossxxx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Harley, take care xox


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. RIP Harley.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so so sorry - what a heartbreaking post


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, big hugs xxx

RIP harley run free.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss, it is the hardest decision of all, and even harder to cope with the hole they leave in our lives. Im sure he had a very happy life with you and knew he was much loved.

May your spirit run forever free.


----------



## Roo101 (Jul 22, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Harley 

Deepest sympathies,

R


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

so so sorry for your loss

my heart goes out to you

xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Harley.
Sending you a big hug.

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Harley xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Harley, it is the most dreadful part about owning a dog and it comes to all of us so we all understand what you are feeling, we really do. 

You have done what was obviously best for him and he will be at peace because of your unselfish, kind act so please realise how you have shown your love for him. Hugs to you at this most awfully sad time, it will get better with time, you'll never forget him and one day soon you'll be able to look back at all the good times you've shared and smile again. For now grieve and cry as much as you want because they are our true friends and companions and we do miss them so much when they've gone. 

Bless you Harley, run free at the bridge with your new friends sweetie. xxx


----------



## Daisydreamer (Jun 20, 2011)

Thankyou all for your kind words. I'm truely heartbroken, the house seems so empty even though I have other animals........no-one can take his place. It's the first time I've ever had to make that decision, not that I could have done anything else.....his kidneys had failed and he was so ill. Just wish he hadn't spent his last couple of days at the vets......I know he hated being away from his mum. I so need him here to cuddle......I hope he knows how much he was loved.

Here is my handsome boy


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry for the pain you are going through-
your post made me cry 
as Harley is SO MUCH like our collie cross, Lulu ,
who we lost suddenly 6 mths ago today
the same big eyes which would melt your heart 

the same grey muzzle
and the same lovely coat which was so comforting to cuddle up to
I would give anything for 1 more of those cuddles-as I know you would too

Thinking of you-the hole they leave in our family and our hearts is so painful
Maureen


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry. RIP little one.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Harley.
What a Beautiful Boy.
He had a lovely life with you full of love, security and frendship.
The Angels will look after him for you until the day you can be together again. 
I hope your friends and family will help you through your bereavement. It will take time.
Take care xx

Dear Harley R.I.P and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------

